# It's a Girl!



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

First Grandchild born at 4.30 this morning :grin2:

Birth went really well in a Birthing Centre and in a pool so she, like her mother, started diving early in life :grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

So I hope she appreciates your hectic dash across Europe to be there.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

ccasion7:Congratulations

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Congratulations, Christmas has just become that much more expensive.....

Glad everyone well


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Ray, we were evicted from Spain and France didn't want us either 

Dave, we trimmed our Christmas list years ago to just our daughter and then included her husband. I thought, this year when they announced the pregnancy, that next Christmas we would trim it to just our grandchild. The days of adults buying Christmas presents for other adults are gone in our house at least.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Congrats Pat and Chris - the latest to join the 'gone soft' brigade. Wishing you many "aw" moments and hoping the time comes soon when you can hold her in your arms!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thank you Viv. Just so grateful for these video type calls. 

They went home the next day. All so different from my day when we had to stay in hospital for 10 days!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Shelling peas Pat. Your built for it.......:grin2:

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

If only babies were the size of peas Ray!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Having to watch various baby programs because of the guardian of the remote showing "One born every minute" etc. and seeing all the pain and screaming even before they are born. I am very surprised we ever get more than one child families.!

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Nature is very crafty Ray! I can barely remember the actual pain. I do remember the process. I expect that the flood of hormones (oxytocin?) that comes post birth has something to do with damping the memory.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If it wasn't like that, very few (sensible) women would ever have a second, most families would only have one child and it would be a case of "Go away, I have a headache !" constantly......

Who could blame them ?

Yes, oxytocin is an incredibly powerful hormone, it is responsible for the contraction of the uterine muscles for birth and the expulsion of the placenta.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Congratulations Granny n Granda!! All the joy and none of the (real) responsibility.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Have you seen a photo yet Pat?
Aren’t you just dying to hold her?

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes and yes! We have photos and we have had a couple of video calls via Facebook. Just aching to hold her. It was all supposed to be so different. We were planning on taking the van and staying nearby so that we could take over the household chores etc. Of course it was all a ruse to get more cuddles! 

Those with more experience than me might know about this theory. Do babies bond with familiar people and get stressed when strangers handle them? I remember my mother trying to hold my daughter on the rare occasion she visited and my daughter was not having any of it! I am wondering if this might happen when we visit?

She has a name now - Quinn. No particular reason for the choice other than that they liked it and thought it suited her more than the other choices.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

My experience is that the strangeness, if there's any at all, doesn't come till much later - maybe 9 months or so?


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Ah: the Mighty Quinn!






Congrats - Gordon


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks Gordon! I had forgotten all about that 

Not sure my daughter and son in law will be impressed but I will share it with them.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

patp said:


> Thanks Gordon! I had forgotten all about that
> 
> Not sure my daughter and son in law will be impressed but I will share it with them.


The eldest daughter of our local minister called her child "Isis"! :frown2:

Admittedly, a decade or so ago - Gordon


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I think there might be a photo attached. Fingers crossed!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I only blooming well did it!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Born into lockdown.

Ray.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

patp said:


> I only blooming well did it!


Not only posted it, but the right way up too. Expert level. Well done 

Regards,
John


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

She’s beautiful Pat

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Well, that's put a smile on all our faces! She's gorgeous Pat - bet you can't wait for a cuddle!!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I am desperate Jean. I do feel, however, for those who see their grandchildren regularly and now cannot  
We did think we could drive down and look through the window but it seemed too much like torture.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I couldn´t imagine seeing someone I love and not being able to give them a hug.
It must be torcher for all of you who are used to seeing your families regularly and now suddenly if you do see them can´t or shouldn't hug and kiss them.
I don´t know if I would be able to control myself.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It is very hard, though lovely to see them live. My granddaughter is 5 so she understands to keep her distance but the wee fellow is not 2 yet and if he comes towards me I have to jook out the way. The last few times he's not been his usual smiley self n I'm sure in his wee head he's trying to work out why everyone has suddenly gone off him, poor wee soul.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I think that is one of the reasons for getting the reception class back to school. They did mention that children need to interact with others for their mental well being.

Little Quinn has tongue tie. It means it makes it difficult for her to feed as she cannot suck too well. My daughter was suspicious that she might have it and it was confirmed the other day as a fairly severe case. They were amazed she has gained weight as well as she has. Testament to my daughter's patience in keep feeding every couple of hours!

It is sorted by a very simple procedure where the offending bit is snipped to release it. The trouble is that the local hospital will not do it at this time, and it cannot wait, so they have to go to London! They live in Kent.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I had never heard of that Pat, but not ever having had children there must be an awful lot I don´t know.

The only tongue tied I knew was when someone gets their words muddled or tries to say something, but can´t or doesn´t or something like that..

I hope they get her snipped soon, poor little might.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Tongue-tie didn't "exist" when we had our kids but it seems quite common now. I'm not suggesting that it might not be a problem for Quinn BUT if she is going OK I would tend to question the necessity.

Gordon


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

H1-GBV said:


> Tongue-tie didn't "exist" when we had our kids but it seems quite common now. I'm not suggesting that it might not be a problem for Quinn BUT if she is going OK I would tend to question the necessity.
> 
> Gordon


It probably did Gordon, but like me you just never heard of it before.
Maybe it´s what we know as `short tongued´ people who talk with a lisp for instance.

https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/tongue-tie/symptoms-causes/syc-20378452


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It is the bit under the tongue is too tight I think and I expect it did exist but babies just didn't feed as well and ended up small because of malnutrition. Quinn wants to feed every two hours because she cannot suck strongly enough to fill up her tummy. This, in the old days, would have been put down to a "hungry baby" as my brother was described. Or even, god forbid, a "a naughty baby" who demanded attention!


----------

